# Big Bad Boar!



## houndawg2007 (Feb 20, 2006)

I went down to TX last summer for a good ole boar hunt and got a little more than we expected. It was in the middle of July and we were on a friends ranch. He had called us down to help him thin out some of the hogs that were begining to take over his land. And I am allways trying to find a reason to go hog hunting. So me and two other of my buddies went down to the ranch. It was the second day of huntin that we did when i suggested that we should bring out the dogs. I have 2 rather large Borzoi (a big version of the greyhound with more hair) that i had brought with us so that they could have some fun too. Well anyway we set the dogs loose and we all followed behind armed with our 10 gauges. We herd the dogs sound off. They had got one just over this hill the dogs had spotted a huge boar and had him cornored the tree line and a big flowing stream. I didnt know how big this thing was til we got down there. He was doin his best to fight the dogs off. The three of us came down the hill and saw the boar doing his best to find a way out of the dogs reach. As we walked closer Bear, the male, becomes the aggressor and lunges for the boars snout, to pin it shut so that Jade could go got the throat. At this time both of the 90-100 lbs. Were on the boar and he was still kickin. I raised my shotgun and pulled the trigger. When Jade let go of the throat. We called Bear off but he refused to get off of the shout. All I have to say is thank God that he did. Because as soon as she let go that big bastard woke up and i had to put two more shots in him before he finaly killed over. It was crazy. After that we went and got the truck and weighted that sucker 759 lbs. Now i got him stuffed and still payin on that taxadourmy bill.

Who has another story?
Houndawg


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice story!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

getting me a goose bumps OHH YEAHHH!!! way go!


----------



## Orionshunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

nice hunt good job

3006SHOOTER


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

man... i thought my 330 pounder was a big hog.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

lets see some pics. boy he sounds big and a great trophy.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Hot Damn! Sure wish I could have been there!


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

i want to be there! hook me up im ready to travel!


----------



## gerrawrd (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome story


----------



## dustysuggs (Nov 19, 2007)

That was a good story.

I got one but it aint about no boar.

I was stalk hunting on a ranch in south texas about 5 miles from the gulf coast near a saltwater lake. me and my brother and his friend tracked some hogs to a large group of trees in the middle of a pasture where they were bedded down for the day. while I went on one side of the trees (a group of trees about thirty yards in diameter), and my brother and his friend went on the other side. We scared the hogs out 2 came on my side and 2 or 3 went on my brothers side. Armed with my trusty Winchester Model 70 30-06, I pulled up and shot at the first hog (they were on the run), missed the first shot, but rolled it on the second shot at 75 to 100 yards. So I make my way over to the downed hog when (SHE) come into view it was just about a 100 to 120 pound sowel. She is laying on the ground bleeding profusely and breathing slowly out of the whole I put in her neck, (Where the esophogus, wind pipe, and jugular veins are), So i figured hell I might as well save a bullet. So I got out my pocket knife to go finish the job. Well despite what I thaught that little vitaly wounded sowel still had some fight in her, she charged me and made me backpetel about 10 yards till she stopped and just stared (all the while just squirting blood from her neck). and after 4 of 5 seconds she just plopped over. so I said to myselfe ****, alright shes done for. so I made my way back up to her and got within 4 feet or so and she did the same thing. Thats about the time I pulled the rifle off my shoulder and while she was staring at I put one right in her forehead.

The moral of the story, It doesnt matter what sex a hog is, how big they are, or how mortally wounded you think they are. a hog will fight till its dead!


----------

